# Nine Months Old



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Dh & Ds just gave her a bath and blow dry (we use a human hair dryer, thus the curls!), so I had to share. It's 75, here, today! She turned 9 months on Dec. 30th.









She still sits kind of funny









Fluffy









Pretty (scruffy - LOL) Girl









Look at the creme-white spot that developed on her tail! It looks like a bald spot in this pic, but it's not, it's creme. Her back is also getting flecks in this color.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

I can't believe Santa knew this ball would fit in her mouth, but it does! She LOVES to fetch.









You can see the path she's worn in our grass. It's nearly down to the dirt! Our yard is very shallow and wide so she beats a path back and forth. Our grass is so old and was so thick I cannot believe she managed to wear it down.









Poodle Prance

Thanks for looking!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL - she is adorable!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Look at those loooong legs! I like her curly look and wasn't that nice of Santa? Nine months seems to be that magical age when they aren't really puppies anymore but aren't adults yet either. I love them at this stage!_


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

She is absolutely gorgeous! You got some great pictures that really capture her personality. She's growing up!

Oh ya, it's neat she has a mark on her tail. Zulee is getting a white streak up the back of her tail. It looks like a paintbrush.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice pics! She is a very beautiful girl!!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

shes beautiful!! 
I love that cream spot on her tail xDD

I hope Elphie lightens into that colour brown...shes almost black v.v;


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

oh, I love the second pic, she really is a pretty girl!!!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

She's so pretty. Thanks for posting these pictures. I love the second one best also.


----------



## bucksmom (Jan 2, 2010)

Very beuatiful girl! Love her color.
Also glad you have nice weather....it's 15 degrees here tonight and expecting snow Thursday!!


----------



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh she looks absolutely gorgeous!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

bucksmom said:


> Very beuatiful girl! Love her color.
> Also glad you have nice weather....it's 15 degrees here tonight and expecting snow Thursday!!


_I live in Vermont and we have been in a Nor'eastern for nearly four days now. Zero or below has been the norm. We are used to this. But my daughter who lives in Georgia posted to me today the same thing you said. I can hardly believe it!! Keep warm and stay by the fire if you have one!_


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

What a beautiful girl! She has such a pretty face, and I like the sort-of-curly look on her; she's just gorgeous.


----------

